# Java Anwendung in Jar startet nicht



## GastJavaUser (1. Aug 2005)

Hi @ll,

ich bin kein Java-Programmierer, sondern Java-Anwender und habe folgendes Problem:
Immer wenn ich eine Java-Anwendung starten möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Java Virtual Machine Launcher: Could not find main Class. Programm will exit".

Chats und andere Anwendungen die über den Browser gestartet werden funktionieren allerdings ohne Probleme und 
ich habe auch schon mehrmals Java neu installiert. 

Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich mein Problem lösen kann :?:


----------



## bygones (1. Aug 2005)

sind das programme von dir erstellt - wahr. eher nicht da du schreibst du seist anwender.

dann hat scheinbar derjenige, von dem das Programm kommt Mist gebaut, da das Jar nicht richtig erstellt wurde.

Weißt du, ob das selbe Programm auf anderen Rechnern läuft ?


----------



## GastJavaUser (1. Aug 2005)

Also bei der Anwendung handelt es sich um Azureus, einem Java BitTorrent Client. Ich denke mal das wurde mehr als einmal getestet, bevor es zum Download bereit gestellt wurde.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Aug 2005)

Also, ich muss dir sagen, ich habe mir mal die Java-Version heruntergeladen. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Das werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen.
Du kannst aber auch eine unter Windows lauffähige Version herunter laden.
http://www.soft-ware.net/internet/news/fileshare/p04560.asp

Edit:
Wenn ich's mit java- jar starte gibts folgende Ausgabe:


			
				L-ectron-X' Console hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java -jar Azureus2.3.0.4.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine


Auch klar, denn im Jar-Archiv gibt's kein Package org.apache.commons.cli mit einer Klasse CommandLine.
Sieht also so aus, als ob noch eine weitere Bibliothek benötigt wird.
Nach Integration dieser Bibliothek in das Jar-File gab's folgende Ausgabe:


			
				L-ectron-X' Console hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java -jar Azureus2.3.0.4.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Layout


Also habe ich die Bibliothek Log4j auch noch ins Jar-File integriert.
Danach sagte meine Console:


			
				L-ectron-X' Console hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java -jar Azureus2.3.0.4.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Could not find class: org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.UI
> at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.UserInterfaceFactory.getUI(UserInterfaceFactory.java:22)
> at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.processArgs(Main.java:204)
> at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:142)


Jo, und die Klasse org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.UI fehlt natürlich auch... 
Übrigens habe ich die jar-Datei von verschiedenen Servern geladen, alle mit den gleichen Problemen...


----------



## lin (1. Aug 2005)

Hast du Java 5?


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Aug 2005)

Ich? Ja!


----------



## lin (1. Aug 2005)

Hm, hab gedacht, es könnte daran liegen, 
Habs vorhin selbst getestet,  das jar file funzt bei mir auch net  ... aber geht ja auch mit den andern..


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Aug 2005)

ich würd eben einfach mal die doku anschaun, beim start mit java -jar muss man wohl den cp setzen


> Installation Guide - Windows Users
> 1) Install JRE from here.
> 
> 2) Install latest setup.exe from here.
> ...


----------

